# I hate my townhouse condo



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I will never buy into a condo again.

1) The board keeps sending nasty letters about our dogs weight/size/temperament yadda yadda. If the dog is over the 30 lb weight restriction we get fined 1oo bucks a day until we get rid of the dog.

So far we have one guy moving out because they harrassed him so much. He has a 60/70 lbs Heinz 57 that is just a gentle giant. He apparently barked at someone... OOOOOOooooOOOO

2) the condo board wont do squat about this lil white thing next to me....i open the door, it barks its head off...i accidentally slam something, it barks its head off. Its not even a cute bark. ughh. 

I have seen this mystery dog once only because the owner left the door open. Its adorable, completely unsocialized with humans. It pisses me off they never take it outside

Theres my rant.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

isn't one of your dogs over 30 pounds?

I know that's a pain. do you actually own, or do you rent? Could you just move somewhere else?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your rant is the reason i will never again live in a covenant neighbourhood or a condo.

that stupid group of people who think they are big fish in a little pond with all of their rules and regs and nothing better to do than write letters....

i will rent until i die rather than live in a condo with covenants or homeowners associations.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Ahh that's horrible  ! I live in a town house condo and it's not THAT bad but I feel your pain in some ways! I'm fortunate enough to have a VERY pet friendly complex here. We have a huuge piece of land at the very front as you drive in and a nice big forest to the side and the neighbours all have so much doggie fun all year round lol!! HOWEVER If anyone dares to have a few people over, its a "party" and the condo corp likes to send nasty letters about that and threatens to evict you :tsk: I'm fortunate enough to live RIGHT next to one of the property managers too , yay me........

AND those little yappy white dogs you speak of...I know EXACTLY what you're saying here LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i think it's just hard to live next to people. It's like being roommates with strangers. 

My brother built a house in an HOA neighborhood. Then he got a big fat fine because he didn't seed his back yard in the allotted time - and someone had to go climb up and look over his privacy fence to see that.

Houses normally don't have AC where he lives, and they had a very hot summer. his bedroom upstairs was so hot he couldn't sleep up there. I told him put a window AC in. Nope, against the rules.

I could not stand that kind of privacy invasion. I'd be out there with my shotgun.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

xellil said:


> isn't one of your dogs over 30 pounds?
> 
> I know that's a pain. do you actually own, or do you rent? Could you just move somewhere else?


He is 30 exactly and the president loves him...so I'm lucky. I also live next to an awesome lady who is part of it. I just hate that stupid white dog!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We have no dog weight or size limit but we have the opposite problem (with dogs) here and the same problem with everything else. My neighbors who just moved out this week have two big pit mixes. One is a big brindle male with a deep bark and the other is a yellow female who sounds like a yorkie. They are both VERY sweet dogs and the female, Shocka, seemed to LOVE Buck but they barked CONSTANTLY. Our dogs can be outside and you will hear MAYBE one bark if someone is running along the path they can see when they are back there. My neighbor's dogs, however, barked nonstop from the time they were let out to the time they were brought back inside. No one did a thing about it. 

Our grass, though, it seems must be planted and we are responsible for making our yard look attractive somehow when we are technically not allowed to dig around back there. We are expected to buy and plant flowers and grass but we cannot dig up the concrete hard dirt to do so... 

We can actually be evicted if our dogs dig. 

Our maintenance seems to be very sporadic. When our fridge went out, we called and they were there the next morning with a brand new fridge. On the other hand, I cooked in the dark for a month because they wouldn't come change our big light in the kitchen. Our toilet seat has one broken hinge so you have to be very careful when you sit down to pee. We are technically not supposed to change or fix any of these things ourselves but we finally replaced our kitchen lights and we have just learned to live with the hazardous toilet seat. 

They left a note on our door about two months ago about routine smoke detector tests since we weren't home when they came to check. We called back the day after the note was left and never heard back from them. "Eh, if they catch fire... Oh well."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

where we live now is the size of a small ranch/rambler house. they are one story homes that are attached in sets of four.

we have a garage and another parking spot in front of our doors.

we have patios and a patch of ground that is fenced in mostly. we use baby gates to keep the dogs in. so we have privacy in the back.

yes, we have neighbours but the walls are pretty well sound proofed.

we're not supposed to plant grass or do anything to our grounds, but we have an unwritten policy that says do what you want and pay for it or remove it when you leave.

our homes are separated by driveways and nice walls so we don't hear. 

we are all conscientious about barking. once they start, they can bark a few times and then we stop them. seems the entire complex is like that.

we pick up our own poop and with few exceptions, everyone does. if someone does not, we tend to pick it up because we don't want to step in it.

i have a maintenance crew who is out here within 24 hours to fix whatever is broken.

i can't find anywhere to move that is like this place.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We have no dog weight or size limit but we have the opposite problem (with dogs) here and the same problem with everything else. My neighbors who just moved out this week have two big pit mixes. One is a big brindle male with a deep bark and the other is a yellow female who sounds like a yorkie. They are both VERY sweet dogs and the female, Shocka, seemed to LOVE Buck but they barked CONSTANTLY. Our dogs can be outside and you will hear MAYBE one bark if someone is running along the path they can see when they are back there. My neighbor's dogs, however, barked nonstop from the time they were let out to the time they were brought back inside. No one did a thing about it.


DO you live on a military base?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

and this is why I live out in the country. My closest neighbour is 50 acres away from me on either side  I will never live in the city again, to me its worth the drive IF I need something.


----------

